# Coverage for use in Europe ?



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Does anybody know of any insurance companies that can or will provide long term cover for useage on my GT-R in Europe with the car on UK plates ?

As some of you know, I am moving to Sweden this summer, and, as such, have been looking at insurance options, only trouble though is that most companies over here will only cover for between 60-90 days in any one single trip abroad, this isn't too much use to me as I won't be coming back to Blighty that often ! Even if I do I will be flying over and not driving the GT-R back !

Also, I only need cover for approx 6 months useage a year as the other 6(ish) months the car will be tucked away in the garage away from the snowy roads in Sweden.  

Anyone got any suggestions or help and advice on this ?

Cheers

Shaun.


----------

